# Questions: New Owner of GT5000



## JTD1 (Aug 2, 2004)

Well, I am new here. Please allow a few questions that may have been asked, although I searched and could not find any threads with the straight forward answers I am looking for.

A quick background: I "returned" my DYT4000 (25HP Kohler) with about 30 hours on it and after about 9 months of use. I live in New England and contend with yard work, snow removal and hauling firewood around (stack, re-stack, move the stack, stack it again...). My dis-satisfaction was primarily (1) a lack of any power in reverse, (2) easy loss of traction on inclines or when pushing with the snow blade, and (3) a bent drawbar after using the 400# roller sold at Sears... Oh, and I have about 1.5 acres...

So, I traded UP for a GT5000. Basically, I would not have been able to get one with the Kohler as they are essentially unavailable up here right now. I guess there are some slight model changes and a lack of inventory... Anyway, I was offered the Briggs 26HP EFS ...

(1) What are your thoughts on this motor/tractor. I chose the Kohler on the 4000 because of reputation, however the guy I work with at Sears said the Briggs V-Twin is a great motor... Should I expect more power/torque because its a Garden Tractor? Does anyone have feedback on this motor/tractor?

(2) I own two Sea Doo Personal Watercraft on a double trailer. I was hoping to use the tractor to move the trailer around the yard (about 1600#s). The DYT4000 drawbar would not take a 2" ball (with a 3/4" shank). I am told the GT5000 will not take on either. They make the pin hole just small enough to not take a ball. Has anyone used theirs for this purpose? Any options/modifications that you would recommend (short of just drilling a bigger hole, which I guess is an option)... Why would they not allow this?

Thanks for the input...

John


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! Sorry to hear the DLT4000 didn't work out. As to the hitch hole size, most implements are sized for a 5/8" dia. pin for these tractors and they are a hair bigger than that to minimize sloppy clearance.. I drilled out my Deere 316 and put a 2" ball on it. I've pulled a trailer that weighs 500 pounds empty and occasionally with firewood, grass clippings or other small machines on it. Probably never over 1000 pounds total. Comparing your hitch to what is on mine, yours will need reinforcing to prevent it from bending.

As to traction, add wheel weights, and/or fluid in the tires (windshield washer fluid) and change your rear tires to a more aggressive tread and add chains for the winter months. These machine lack enough weight to push a lot of snow all at once unless you can add weight. The GT won't deliver a noticeable increase in power, but does offer more frame strength, heavier duty drive train, heavier duty axles and front wheel spindles to allow you to do more hard work. It's not the difference between a Vette and a Yugo, more like the difference between a Jeep Wrangler (DLT4000) and a 4x4 pickup with similar HP (GT5000).

You don't say weather your GT5000 has a manual tranny or a hydro. The manual would be better for pulling your trailer and other havy hauling. The hydro is much nicer for cutting grass. Your call as to which is more required. Your trailer is right at the limit for what your machine can move and I wouldn't go very fast. Your tractor's brakes aren't strong enough to stop well at top speed, and if you have never been pushed down a hill by a trailer while sitting on a machine that can't stop, let me tell you it is excitement you don't want.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, JTD1. I too am sorry about the problems you had with your 4000. There are a many of GT5000 owners here including myself. No doubt that the Kohler selection was a perfect choice for your engine --- simply outstanding engine. 

I dont use my GT5K to move anything yet but there are many of people on the forum that use this GT for that purpose.

Welcome again and thanks for posting!!
Andy


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

JTD1…
Welcome to the forum. I’ve had my GT5000 for 2 summer
and one winter seasons. Can’t help you with the trailer question
but would like to comment on your traction problem.

We had a fair amount of snow last season and I used the GT with
the dozer blade. I change the tires to 26 x 12 x 12 Titan AT’s in the
winter. They are an AG type lug tire. Bontai Joe is right about adding
weight. In addition to the Sears 55lb rear weights, I filled the tires
with a 50% antifreeze mix and added another 150 lbs to the back of
the tractor. I don’t use chains and the tractor would push snow until
it came over the top of the plow. 

You won’t be able to keep this size tire on in the summer because they 
interfere with the deck. If you need added traction in the summer you
could put the wheel weights on your turf tires and possibly fill them with
windshield washer fluid. If that is not enough, another member (Agree)
has switched to an ATV tire that is kind to your lawn but provides much
better grip than the turf’s. I’m sure he will post the tires for you.

As far as the Briggs goes, I’ll bet it will give you as many years of service
as the Kohler, if you keep up with the maintenance schedule.


----------



## Styx (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JTD1 _
> *Well, I am new here. Please allow a few questions that may have been asked, although I searched and could not find any threads with the straight forward answers I am looking for.
> 
> A quick background: I "returned" my DYT4000 (25HP Kohler) with about 30 hours on it and after about 9 months of use. I live in New England and contend with yard work, snow removal and hauling firewood around (stack, re-stack, move the stack, stack it again...). My dis-satisfaction was primarily (1) a lack of any power in reverse, (2) easy loss of traction on inclines or when pushing with the snow blade, and (3) a bent drawbar after using the 400# roller sold at Sears... Oh, and I have about 1.5 acres...
> ...



I use mine to tow a 14' jon boat & 5 X 10 trailer. She's a '97 GT/hydro. I had to drill the opening to except the ball but it works fine.


----------



## JTD1 (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanks for the replies...

The GT5000 is getting delivered tomorrow... I am still a little concerned about the Briggs engine. No one has commented much on it...

I have the 3 year warranty. I guess if I am not happy with it they can have this one back, too...

Styx: Did you re-inforce the drawbar or just drill the hole and go with it... There is not much tongue weight with the Sea Doos I just want to make sure it does not bend the drawbar...

I sure wish I could weld... I think making a bracket of some sort that bolts onto the drawbar would do the trick...

John


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

JTD is there a big difference in te transmission between the old and new tractor? 

if the 25 hp did not do it.. i was wondering if the 26 would be much better...

i got this at cabellas.com 

<img src=http://a1460.g.akamai.net/f/1460/1339/6h/www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/content/Item/52/09/20/i520920sq01.jpg>
welcome..


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Pin hole sizes can change with the correct size drill bit


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

By the way....*W E L C O M E*:thumbsup:


----------



## Styx (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JTD1 _
> *Thanks for the replies...
> 
> The GT5000 is getting delivered tomorrow... I am still a little concerned about the Briggs engine. No one has commented much on it...
> ...


I just drilled the hole and went with it. I use a 5X10 trailer half filled with mulch in the spring so far so go. I tried the item Simple John showed. It put too much leverage on the drawbar and bent it. I also put a ball hitch kit on my yard cart so the ball doesn't have to be remove as often.

http://www.agri-fab.com/atv45_0322.html


----------



## JTD1 (Aug 2, 2004)

I think what I need to find is someone who can fabricate a piece that uses the 4 holes on the upper part of the drawbar and the pin hole at the base. This will tie it all together - I can bolt it on (so as to not void my extended warranty). I can then have a 1 inch hole for my 2 inch ball (Sea Doo double trailer) and a 5/8" hole for everything else (sweeper, cart, roller, etc).

I tried to sketch it out in Visio... sorry if it's crude, but I think it illustrates my idea...

Input, please.... or, better yet, can someone fabricate this? Why will this, or will this not, work?

[edit] this illustration does not point out that the new drawbar will extend out - probably only a few inches more - then the old one...

John


----------

